# Dodo Juice Tyromania tyre wax



## RichieVRS (Mar 7, 2011)

Anybody here had any experience of this?

Massive fan of the dodo range but have always used Meg EG, just thought may try something new.


----------



## RichieVRS (Mar 7, 2011)

LMAO Cancel that found a review in review section


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony just did a review, sounds tasty but is steep price but spoony says he could not really tell he had used any. Think they do a sample at £5, I stand to be corrected on price.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the sample pot at £6 only does 4 tyres though.. 

personally its too matt/satin for me.. looks almost undressed...

i prefer megs or car pro perl.

currently testing CG barebones as a tyre dressing aswell..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So the full size 180ml pot i think it is...would do the tyres 6 times then. As the `sample is 30ml i think. HHHMMMm
As to finish.... it is a tyre wax isnt it?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used it and compared to Megs Endurance it's obviously not as glossy. However, it lasts a lot longer than the Megs and gives a nice new tyre look.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its one of those things that its the folks with the large tubs that can best say how many applications and that will vary as we have had posts saying all 5 land rover tyres done and still some in the sample pot.
The longevity could be its biggest selling point so look forward to hearing how long it lasts but again millage and usage of the car will affect that also...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got it against megs atm on the car.. 
had a quick look when i got to work..

on inital application.. major difference.. and looked a bit daft with two different looks on the same side lol
not shiny at all.. 
but with all the rainy puddles recently.. think its almost buffed itself with water lol.
all 4 tyres look reasonably the same.. a sort of satin-y look.


----------



## RichieVRS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah as i sposted found spoony's review, agreed it looks a little to matt/satin for me to, think will stick with megs endurance for now


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive used a few now mate and for ease to buy and price i would stick with the Megs.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

james_death said:


> So the full size 180ml pot i think it is...would do the tyres 6 times then. As the `sample is 30ml i think. HHHMMMm
> As to finish.... it is a tyre wax isnt it?


i think Spoony said in his review he did all 4 tyres and used hardly any, so i'm guessing the 30ml pot will do a few few coatings....

it's something i may decide to get once my current tyre gel runs out, though that may be a while. i like a matt/satin look. glossy looks a bit tacky IMO which my tyre gel does, but if i buff it a little it's better.

maybe the tyromania would benefit from a 2nd coating? who knows. being dodo juice, i'm sure it's superb though.


----------



## Catlin (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking forward to trying some of this out. I prefer a matt or satin finish to the one given by Megs endurance and it seems it will cause less mess with no greasy applicator left afterwards.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Having been a long time user of the Dodo range I have been looking forward to this new Tyromania product.

I have to say I'm very disappointed. The finish is very matt and gives the tyres an unfinished look, almost a dry worn out look like you see on other peoples worn out undressed tyres. 

I have been using a multitude of products in the past and usually use Chemical Guys silk finish which gives a lovely satin finish without being too overly glossy or oily which is the benchmark in my mind. Tyromania doesn't come close to this.

In fact I did wonder if just washing the tyre and rubbing it with a microfibre would give the same result of Tyromania. Very disappointed with this product especially costing nearly £20 and after so much research and testing.

If you like the look of newly fitted tyres when the rubber is that grey/black natural look then get this. If your used to a deeper look eg: Black, then forget this product.

Oh and to top it off, there should be a warning on the jar to wear gloves when applying as you end up with some very black fingernails and fingers which take a lot of scrubbing. A good sign of the durability?

I don't normally write such negative reviews but at the cost people should be aware.


-- Chris


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

slkman said:


> Having been a long time user of the Dodo range I have been looking forward to this new Tyromania product.
> 
> I have to say I'm very disappointed. The finish is very matt and gives the tyres an unfinished look, almost a dry worn out look like you see on other peoples worn out undressed tyres.
> 
> ...


how much did you get and how much have you left? fancy selling for a reasonable price?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

£20 is the big 200ml pot is it not?

or is it 150ml cant remember lol


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> £20 is the big 200ml pot is it not?
> 
> or is it 150ml cant remember lol


It's a 180ml pot.

-- Chris


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> how much did you get and how much have you left? fancy selling for a reasonable price?


You get 180ml, didn't use that much really. Only did 2 tyres on mine and one van tyre to compare. Really not sure I'd want to sell it, you might ask for your money back 

-- Chris


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

slkman said:


> You get 180ml, didn't use that much really. Only did 2 tyres on mine and one van tyre to compare. Really not sure I'd want to sell it, you might ask for your money back
> 
> -- Chris


worst "i secretly like this product" post ever :lol:

nah, no worries if you don't fancy selling mate.

Ross.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ross i have a panel pot of it if you want to test it.. will cover 2-3 tyres..

i did one tyre with it..

its okay, but not for me.

give me your address if you want it, and i'll try and get it posted tommmorow.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i looked at the sample pots but this continues what i have heard about it, personally a massive fan of Espuma RD50 gives a glossyish look when on a brush but a more satin look when done with a sponge is a very slow liquid not gel like and not runny more honey ish and in colour to!

brilliant for arches as well and in my experience lasts longer!

the only problem i can envisage with bare bones Craig is the solvent content being so high iirc?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> worst "i secretly like this product" post ever :lol:
> 
> nah, no worries if you don't fancy selling mate.
> 
> Ross.


That is quite true, I love my Dodo stuff and I was excited by there tyre product but I'm struggling at the moment. I'm hoping Dodo juice may come along later and enlighten me to a 'special' technique or something?...

-- Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i looked at the sample pots but this continues what i have heard about it, personally a massive fan of Espuma RD50 gives a glossyish look when on a brush but a more satin look when done with a sponge is a very slow liquid not gel like and not runny more honey ish and in colour to!
> 
> brilliant for arches as well and in my experience lasts longer!
> 
> the only problem i can envisage with bare bones Craig is the solvent content being so high iirc?


dunno will see what happens lol.. still look nice and glossy.. 
doesnt bead/sheet aswell as the megs endurance though..
and the best beading ive seen was tyro mania.. it beads like car wax lol (yes i know it is car wax in a way lol)


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> ross i have a panel pot of it if you want to test it.. will cover 2-3 tyres..
> 
> i did one tyre with it..
> 
> ...


you have a PM


----------

